# Interest group forums > Book Forum > [Question] Ebook trader

## fruit

GEOMETRIC TRADING COURSE  New Techniques To Profit from the Markets Most Powerful Formation

Hi all
i'm looking for this course . Now, I need your help to find it.
Here is some information related to this course that I was a friend recommended.

Author:
 W.D. Gann and H.M. Gartley 

Teacher (Ross is one the best Geometric Traders in the world)

Information
	ROSS BECK

President, Geometric Trading, LLCSTRATEGIES

Ross Beck, FCSI, is president and chief technical analyst for Geometric Trading, LLC. He has been an active trader for over 15 years as an individual, broker, educator, and a former top ranked CTA. Mr. Beck is the author of the best-selling book The Gartley Trading Method: New Techniques to Profit From the Markets Most Powerful Formation by Wiley Trading. He is a member of the Market Technicians Association of New York. Mr. Beck has also received the Derivatives Market Specialist (DMS) and fellow of the Canadian Securities Institute (FCSI) designations from the Canadian Securities Institute.

Apprentice Level II
The Geometric Trading Course  Apprentice Level II builds on the core trading methodology learned in Levels O & I. Learning to make trading decisions on their own, the Apprentice achieves the goal of trading independently. The Apprentice is introduced to the hidden Geometric structures of the worlds capital markets and the incredible forecasting power of Becks Emblem. Whether its compass, square, pencil and paper or the latest computer technology, the Apprentice student is empowered to predict market turning points in advance with Geometric shapes unseen by the trading public.
Each session is recorded in high definition video and is available to our students on demand.

Course Outline
Week I: Introduction
Week II: Becks Emblem
Week III: Quadrilaterals
Week IV: Time & Price Scaling
Week V: ZBD
Week VI: TPV
Week VII: Circumscribed Objective
Week VIII: Trajans Triangle
Week IX: Volume
Week X: Relative Velocity
Week XI: Options
Week XII: Squaring the Circle

Instructor
Ross L. Beck, FCSI
Author of The Gartley Trading Method: New Techniques to Profit From the Markets Most Powerful Formation published by Wiley Trading.
Format
12 Video lessons recorded in 1080P.

Hopefully I will get a lot of positive feedback from you,
Thank you very much,

----------

